# Why I Don't Need To See The New Star Trek



## MA-Caver (May 19, 2009)

Had a feeling that I seen it before a long time ago in a theater far far away. 

[yt]ZUUhTgWpjSc[/yt]


----------



## girlbug2 (May 20, 2009)

Very clever 

The main difference being, that Star Trek didn't have the mystical Force thing. Otherwise, the similarity is striking!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't know, you gotta love Spak though!

One of the best reasons to watch the Star Trek movie.


----------



## ShelleyK (Jun 9, 2009)

Saw this on Youtube a few weeks ago


----------



## JDenver (Jun 9, 2009)

Because, aside from being somewhat entertaining, it was conceived, forged, and revered in a boardroom.  Watching this you can't help but see Burger King cups and plastic figures in small plastic boxes.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jul 16, 2009)

So did any of you all actually go see it?

I am a Satr Wars guy but I Loved the new Trek, it was well done.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 16, 2009)

There's a really long thread about the Star Trek movie if you care to search.  Pretty much all of us on here saw it.


----------

